# Last Concert You Went To



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Metallica in the 02 london was B)

Before that was AC/DC also funnily enough at the O2. You can see where my tastes lie though i do enjoy different types of music as well.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

My last two were:

The Canadian Youth Orchestra at His Majestys Theatre and before that

The Prodigy.

!?!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Took a bit of thinking about it was so long ago 

Still Little Fingers, Troon Town Hall, maybe around 1979 or 80 I think.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Roxette at the G-mex 199? h34r:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Doves, The Corn Exchanged, Edinburgh, 2003.

Inspiral Carpets, Queens Hall, Edinburgh, 1989.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

last major gig was eagles of death metal in feb. i was lucky enough to be up on the balcony at the bristol academy and watching joey castillo absolutely demolish his drum kit every song is something that will stay with me forever.






before that was queens of the stoneage say no more really best band in the world.

im going to see whole lotta led in a couple of weeks they are as good as the original.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Would have been either UK subs or The Damned in the early 80's

Now I feel old :down:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

The Wedding Present a couple of months ago in Plymouth - brilliant gig.

Next one is The Fall here in Exeter next month - saw them last year and they were fantastic so it should good, can't wait


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw George Benson, Chris Rea and Al Green last year


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Don Valley Stadium - 6th July 2006 :yes:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Ultravox, 1983 or 4 at The Hammersmith whatever it was called then - seems an awful long time ago when you think about it :down: .


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure - might've been Yes at the Clyde Auditorium many years ago. Or Page and Plant at the SECC. Or Jean Michel Jarre at Maine Road.

I really don't have a clue but I do know it was so long ago that I can't remember.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Al Green

before that

Al Green

and before that - yep you're right

Al Green :clap: :clap:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Morrissey at The G-Mex, 23 December 2006. Great show! He was very witty and charismatic.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Unsure on dates but Madness I think in 07 to relive my teen years, Kylie I think in 06 because she looked hot and the wife likes her music and duran duran (really can't make myself capitalise that name) I think also in 06 so the wife could relive her teen years :clap:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Seasick Steve Liverpool Carling academy christ that was 2007


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Nightwish at M/cr Apollo 4 April 2008.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ciderlion said:


> Metallica in the 02 london was B)
> 
> Before that was AC/DC also funnily enough at the O2. You can see where my tastes lie though i do enjoy different types of music as well.


SNAP!! but at the NEC

Motorhead next month in Nottingham should be intresting at a small venue :fear: and Ramstein in Feb at the NEC.

I will be glad when my lad can get him self about, I'm getting to old for all of this h34r:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Avril Lavigne at the NEC Birmingham. No excuses, I know, but she is stunning!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Porcupine Tree at the smaller place in the O2 Arena - Top rock band with more than a passing nod to the old Prog bands of my youth (Rush Crimson Genesis etc) ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Caravan in Canterbury - must have been 2006??

Before that Caravan, Hawkwind and Porcupine Tree open air just outside Canterbury in 2004.

Meatloaf at Leeds Castle in 2004 - great stage show.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

h34r:

Tiger Lillies at Komedia in Brighton in about 2003. Go see them! :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Taro Hakase at Cadogen Hall earlier this year h34r:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Last gig i went to:

BB King, with John Mayall as his support/warm up act!

Two fantastic musicians - one the greatest bluesman, the other the 'father' of british blues.

You can't ask for a better double bill.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Show of Hands at the Albert Hall in April 2007. Haven't been able to go out like that since due to having a small child! Actually, for that concert we had the best 'free' babysitters out there: our daughter was born in Feb '07, 11 weeks premature, and wasn't released from hospital until the end of April. The only thing that kept her in hospital was being small, so it was fine to take a night off (yes, we had 2 months of daily hospital visits), although it felt slightly odd at the time!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Tool at the Manchester Apollo, backed up by a really good three piece instrumental band called Russian Circles


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

As expected some very diverse and B) musical tastes on here :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Porcupine Tree at the smaller place in the O2 Arena - Top rock band with more than a passing nod to the old Prog bands of my youth (Rush Crimson Genesis etc) ... Paul :thumbsup:


Saw them a few years ago here in Tampa...superb..wish they'd come 'round this way again.

I think my last "big name" concert was No Doubt w/Paramore a couple months ago. Gwen Stefani still does it for me. :wub:

Before that probably Pearl Jam with Kings of Leon...not sure...memory's a bit fuzzy. 

Hoping to catch The Black Crowes on Wednesday...babysitter permitting.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

The Hamsters, Elgiva Hall, Chesham, 2008 :clap:.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

*Andrea Bochelli* last year at one of the indoor Olympic Stadiums here in Seoul.

Super performance and the sound was crystal.

Prior to that, *Eric Clapton*, same stadium, great performance, sound was crap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger Hodgson from Supertramp.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Technically speaking I didnt "go" to it, but it was Therion in Paris Dec 2007. I was on tour with them all around Europe building the set everynight.

Havent been to a concert since, except a mates bands first gig, but that doesnt really count!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The Stranglers at Manchester Academy last November. B)


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Eric Clapton, here in Melbourne, March09


----------



## hunterwf (Aug 28, 2009)

BB King in manchester a couple of months ago.

Was expecting to be blown away but left really disappointed.

The place was half empty and lacked any atmosphere at all.

I think BB needs to hang up his guitar (hey the guy is 84 now!)

Real shame but i think its time.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark Knopfler in Cardiff about 4 years ago. Ticket was a birthday present from the 710 as I simply won't pay the prices they ask any more.

However I've blagged free tickets for Cliff Richards and the Shadows in a fortnight... Not much of a Ciff fan, but I've always liked the Shadows. Should be a good night....

Rob


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Last one for me was Pet Shop Boys open air in Brandon, Suffolk back around the time of the release of Fundamental. Superb in every way, some old stuff, some new stuff and the audio quality was excellent - and that's coming from a hardened audiophile.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

'The Who' about 2 and a half years ago - having kids means less time for selfish things I have found


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

v festival this year. great way to see many bands with many styles that u wudnt normally see


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Albert Hall, on 4 May this year. Good ol' Eric C turned up for a guest appearance on "Further On Up The Road".

It was the first time I'd seen Joe live. Simply awesome!

I've just got the DVD of the performance, but haven't got round to playing it yet - I'm still holding out for the right moment.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

MIKE said:


> ciderlion said:
> 
> 
> > Metallica in the 02 london was B)
> ...


Mine was Metallica at Sheffield Arena and then Slipknot before that.

Hope to make download next year though which will be interesting


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Dream Theater - Wembley - Saturday 10th Oct

Porcupine Tree - Hammersmith - Friday 9th Oct

Those are the most recent, but there have been several this year.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Bristol - Saturday 10th Oct unk:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Elbow at the MEN last month.........superb


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

Wishbone Ash (Andy Powell version) + The Hamsters on the 16th Oct.

Both were really good.

Walter Trout this coming weekend


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm off up to London to see Sonic Youth on Friday. Amazingly excited to be finally seeing one of my favourite bands of all time...


----------



## nAscA (Oct 17, 2009)

U2 - long time ago in Praha


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Last night - Morrissey in Salisbury - apart from the opener 'This Charming Man' which they murdered it was a cracking gig :grin:


----------



## Daddelvirks (Nov 2, 2009)

Last year, Van Morrison.

Absolutely brilliant.

Cheers,

Daddel.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

Hayley Westenra 2008 at my local church stunning voice,Before that the Kinks in 1968 at the silver blades in brum

paul.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Bloc Party last weekend in Bournemouth - great gig!


----------



## SimonH (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazed at how many Porcupine Tree fans there are on here. Have never seen them but would like to 

Last gig was probably the Chameleons at the Shepherds Bush Empire back in 2001...


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

The last one I went to as a punter was.....er.....probably Blur at the Wolverhampton Civic Hall in the summer.

I've been to plenty more as a participant since then


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Off to see Gotthard tonight & Shinedown next week.


----------



## Daddelvirks (Nov 2, 2009)

SimonH said:


> Amazed at how many Porcupine Tree fans there are on here. Have never seen them but would like to
> 
> Last gig was probably the Chameleons at the Shepherds Bush Empire back in 2001...


I bought one CD about 10 years ago, because it was filed under "progressive rock".

THe sky moves sideways it's called, still play it frequently.

But I really don't know if the rest of their music is like that or very different.

Cheers,

Daddel.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw BJH on Sunday night - all the old stuff - took me back 30 years


----------



## SimonH (Nov 1, 2009)

Daddelvirks said:


> SimonH said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed at how many Porcupine Tree fans there are on here. Have never seen them but would like to
> ...


The rest of their music is very much like that albeit each album manages to come up with something new rather than being a rehash of the last. There is a huge catalogue to explore and few duff albums in there - Steve Wilson is a hugely prolific writer (he has many other projects as well as P Tree...) As well as your album, Up the Downstair, Lightbulb Sun, Deadwing and Coma Divine spring to mind as favourites alhough that lit would doubtless change if I listened to some of the others. The new album, The Incident is good too  Plenty of material on Spotify/Last.fm to explore if you like


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

a whole lotta led last thursday the best tribute band on the circuit sound superb.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

The Fall - last night @ the Exeter Phoenix - brilliant performance :thumbsup: and my ears are still ringing!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Off to see Gotthard tonight & Shinedown next week.


I can now report that both gigs were very good - Shinedown especially.


----------



## lerosbif (Sep 28, 2009)

Seasick Steve !


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

lerosbif said:


> Seasick Steve !


Awesome, saw him at some festivals in the summer, great guy!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Joss Stone early in the year, and I was lucky enough to get into Worthy Farm working with a friend who sells cider.

Which was nice...

I still don't understand why they have play so loudly.

Getting old.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

chris l said:


> I still don't understand why they have play so loudly.


Go to Reading Festival next year then. It's now so quiet it's almost not worth going.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Seasick Steve too! Birmingham 02 Academy.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Last one was Morrissey at the RAH in October. Next will be Joe Bonamassa in Southampton on Tuesday.

Rich


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Mothman said:


> Next will be Joe Bonamassa in Southampton on Tuesday.


See you there!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Last concert I went to? :huh:

I think it was sometime back in `93 to see The Levellers & Chumbawamba, no doubt not to everyone`s taste but I liked them


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Last concert I went to? :huh:
> 
> I think it was sometime back in `93 to see The Levellers & Chumbawamba, no doubt not to everyone`s taste but I liked them


 great bands Mac, and before Chumba went comercial too, loved their gigs.

Last big band I saw was radiohead, excellent doo. But have mates with bands that we see often and spend a lot of time in Jazz/Blues clubs.

cheers

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually to be totally correct the last band I saw perform was `This Little Piggy Had A Chainsaw` at Leicester Uni sometime around `95, I was the official photographer


----------



## lerosbif (Sep 28, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> lerosbif said:
> 
> 
> > Seasick Steve !
> ...


Live in Paris so saw him in a pretty tiny venue. Can't have been more than a couple of hundred people. He was just wandering around doing his thing with a bottle of JD in his pocket. Fantastic.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

deleted


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/v/217577145440

Here's a snippet from Blur @ Goldsmiths SU a couple of months ago - 250 people, private gig and a couple of famous faces... Oh, it was awesome by the way...


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Had to pay through the nose, but I got myself a ticket for Them Crooked Vultures on Friday in Portsmouth. Can't wait!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

My last one was Joe Satriani in Belfast last year. Bagged a VIP ticket and spent an hour before the gig at a meet & greet in the bar with him. What a guy... he signed my guitar (which is of course a JS1200CA Joe Satriani signature series Ibanez!!)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the ramones with the full (alive) lineup ,cant rem the year tho it was at birmingham acadamy i think :blink:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

'An audience with Snow Patrol' two weeks ago in Palace Theatre, Manchester.

Elbow were in the audience and also got up on stage to join in.

Brooksy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pugster said:


> the ramones with the full (alive) lineup ,cant rem the year tho it was at birmingham acadamy i think :blink:


I reckon it would have been at the Birmingham Odeon (the Academy didn't open until 2000)

Went to see them twice in Brum. Happy days unk:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My lads new band's first gig the other week.



















The Queens Hall, Nuneaton today. The NEC Arena, Birmingham tomorrow :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The Beatles. Bradford. Early sixties. Hardly heard anything apart from screaming. Crushed by excited girls (much fun!!!) and went home with tinnitus but no girls!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Elvis at my local Indian!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Just got my tickets for Porcupine Tree...playing a small theatre here in Tampa this Sunday.

7th row center.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Knebworth park 70s Pink floyd Dark Side of the Moon tour. ( imho best album of all time )


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Pendulum Live at Space2 or Wheatus lol, can't remember which was last.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Ash last night at Southampton Uni.










Brilliant gig, the lads are really back on form.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

The Prodigy, early March this year, 'kin mental it was!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Only been to 3 so far this year

FM - 7th Feb - Covent Garden Roadhouse - Great set with some promising new material.

Airbourne - 1st April @ Hammersmith - Great fun, high energy set from the Aussie rockers. Bloooooody loud though.

Bad Co - 11th April @ Wembley - Superb - Paul Rogers singing was just outstanding for an old boy - Puts the like of Robert Plant to shame.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot...also got tickets last week for Crowded House...coming to town the end of July.

4th row center for that one.


----------



## aurora070707 (Apr 18, 2010)

Australian pink floyd a couple of years back, they are that good they played for the real pink floyd at some bash, anyway going back to see them next tuesday, belfast, wey hey.


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

Mary J Blige 2002 Wembley Arena. It was fantastic


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Reverend & the makers

excellent


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Laura Veirs in Cambridge.

She came on stage with heavily pregnant, with pigtails, cowboy boots and an electric guitar. And she was brilliant.... in fact so good that we wrote to her and told her so. She sent us back a lovely hand-written Thank You note within weeks.

If you're into 'New American Indie Folk Revival' (or whatever it's called this week) check out her new album July Flame. 'Tis a cracker


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Cliff & The Shads... Cardiff, a few months ago. They were very, very good but having had 50 years playing these songs they ought to be bloody good.....

Got the tickets free, which is just as well as they were Â£66 each..... Whilst as an ex-muso I am wholly in favour of live music I would never pay Â£66 to see anyone, regardless of how much I liked the band...

Rob


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Soulfly last year in Bristol. AWESOME!

Mark


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

U2 at Sheffield last year, amazing show. Before that was Metallica at Newcastle and The Verve at Blackpool.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> Laura Veirs in Cambridge.
> 
> She came on stage with heavily pregnant, with pigtails, cowboy boots and an electric guitar. And she was brilliant.... in fact so good that we wrote to her and told her so. She sent us back a lovely hand-written Thank You note within weeks.
> 
> If you're into 'New American Indie Folk Revival' (or whatever it's called this week) check out her new album July Flame. 'Tis a cracker


Thanks for the recommendation, I downloaded a couple of songs, then bought all three albums!


----------



## 613 (Apr 15, 2010)

Prodigy in February. The bass was loud, I can't complain!

I just missed tickets to Ellie Goulding for me and my girlfriend for my birthday though. Sad times :thumbsdown:

David


----------

